# 1966 Custom Car Show



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Just catching up on email after a couple of weeks offline. 

A friend sent me a link that led to this *neat slide presentation* of a 1966 Custom Show in San Francisco. Fun to look at and remember, plus some ideas for customizers.

Also, Carlsbad Dragstrip photos included at the end and all to surf-guitar music.

Sorry I had to leave abruptly. Good to be back, but I've still got a lot of catching up to do.

-- D


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks that's some great stuff. Lots of lacquer paint! There were some of the customs from the 60's tour at Chicago World of Wheels in 2009 as part of a throwback display. I have fond memories of attending the Autorama show in Chicago at the old Navy Pier and Amphitheater as a kid with my dad. I've recently started buying back some of the models of old 60's customs such as the Bathtub Buggy, Boothill Express, Ice T, Baja Bandit and others.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great pictures!!! You can see a lot of George Barris in a bunch of em. Makes you wonder where all those cars are today??? Thanks for sharing...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

BIG FAN OF George Barris's cars!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:I can see some cool Willys builds from Bill Hall already !!!
Thanx for the share !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Fantastic link!!! It got my mind racing!!!! That flip nose Willys pick up just for starters!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Reeel coool Daddy-O.... dig it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Where did 45 years go.That was great.My Nomad was originally the same as the one at the Drags,and to see the AMT Piranha .Great stuff .The music was great also.I'm glad I'm old enough to have lived then.Who cares about the Black Eyed Peas. Thanks, Tom


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm...

slingshot...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Loved the slideshow!

If you think Carls bad you should meet his brother...oh never mind.

Bob...Very kOOl stuff...zilla


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome stuff. Cool pic of the Shores & Hess car. That metallic red Willys toward the end almost looks like Big John's


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Where did 45 years go.That was great.My Nomad was originally the same as the one at the Drags,and to see the AMT Piranha .Great stuff .The music was great also.I'm glad I'm old enough to have lived then.Who cares about the Black Eyed Peas. Thanks, Tom



LMAO!!!! Black eyed who?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW... what a cool slide show...thanks!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great pix! Love those bicycle front tires. Can't beat the soundtrack too! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

